# Windsor Pan



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Gang,

For what specific task(s) is a windsor pan used?

Thanks!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Reducing sauces. The sloping sides increase surface area and the angle allows for easier whisking.


----------

